# The Joint Forever



## Namba (Oct 13, 2011)

Our channel
this is a joint account made by my friends and me where we... Vlog. We started this a while ago and started posting a few days ago. Hopefully once we get a little more comfortable with this we'll start posting skits and stuff. For now, our pointless lives accessible to the public.


----------

